
Web browsers I have known, 1994-2012 - pavel_lishin
http://kottke.org/12/07/web-browsers-i-have-known-1994-2012
======
bingbing
jwz's collection and instructions for getting old versions of Netscape
running:

[http://www.jwz.org/blog/2008/03/happy-run-some-old-web-
brows...](http://www.jwz.org/blog/2008/03/happy-run-some-old-web-browsers-
day/)

